# Thomas Lye



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)

Thomas Lye, English Puritan (? – June 7, 1684) was known for his emphasis on and abilities in catechizing. He wrote an exposition of the Westminster Shorter Catechism that was popular and signed an epistle commending Thomas Vincent’s exposition of the same. He was one of the ministers ejected for nonconformity in 1662. He also signed the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter. His additional works include _The Child’s Delight_, two Farewell sermons, a sermon entitled _Death, the Sweetest Sleep_ and several of the Cripplegate Sermons, among others.


----------

